# Advice on proper cant hook size



## Stegman (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking for some advice on which size cant hook to buy. I was originally going to order a 54" from Peavey for $70.85, but then I noticed the five-footer only cost $1 more. Going by the bigger-is-better theory, I figured I'd get that instead. Are there any drawbacks to going bigger? Perhaps the longer one has a bigger "mouth" that might not handle smaller logs as well? 

What do you guys all use?


----------



## Sisu (Mar 7, 2012)

There isn't much difference between 54" and 60".  I don't think the extra 6" will be advantageous in most situations.  If the handle is the same thickness, but longer, there could be a greater chance of cracking it.  

I use a  <48" cant hook that was made over a 100 years ago for the majority of my cutting needs.  It allows enough leverage to move the logs etc. without putting any strain on me.  It is also pretty portable, lightweight, and is easy to store/transport in the back of the truck or on an ATV.


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi - 


My Peavy was about 48-54" long.... Before I broke it ; (.

I broke it in the woods and needed it so I cut a lenght of Hickory about 9' long... Worked great but hung up on things.  Several cuts later it is 6' an I like it.  The short one I have gathers dust at home.

Mike


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 7, 2012)

Stegman said:
			
		

> Looking for some advice on which size cant hook to buy. I was originally going to order a 54" from Peavey for $70.85, but then I noticed the five-footer only cost $1 more. Going by the bigger-is-better theory, I figured I'd get that instead. Are there any drawbacks to going bigger? Perhaps the longer one has a bigger "mouth" that might not handle smaller logs as well?
> 
> What do you guys all use?




It does not matter what others use. Buy the one that is right for the size logs you are going to handle. For me, I like a 3' or a 4'


----------



## punchy (Mar 8, 2012)

i got a 60" logrite, i wish i would have went shorter.  dont get me wrong...it is extremly well made and rolls logs with ease.  i just think the 48" would be perfect for me.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Mar 8, 2012)

punchy said:
			
		

> i got a 60" logrite, i wish i would have went shorter.  dont get me wrong...it is extremly well made and rolls logs with ease.  i just think the 48" would be perfect for me.



I got the same 60" logrite, but dont regret it. The only downside IMO is that its long and awkward to cary around and transport. That being said I'm sure a foot shorter would probably suffice for most things just fine, and be easier to stow. The extra leverage has been handy in a few situations that took everything I had to unpinch a saw (of course being smart enough to avoid getting the saw pinched would have been better lol). 

I'm trying to think of some kind of clamp or mount I can put on the side of my new wagon to hold the cant hook, and maybe an axe and pickaroon too. That way they will always be with me without having to mess with them if I dont need to. The 60" logrite didnt fit in my old 12.5cuft dump cart too well, and I'd have to take all the big stuff out to haul the wood then go back and pick up the tools. If your running back into the woods with a small cart like that, maybe a 3-footer would be best.


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 8, 2012)

To clarify - 

I use the 6' Peavey in the woods/swamp because that's what it takes to flip some of these logs or roll the mout of water.  

I leave the 30" mini at home and it's fine on pavement or smoothish ground.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 8, 2012)

Just as a hint, when I was logging, we never had a cant hook with a longer handle than 4' and most used 3' handles.


----------



## jeff_t (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a 60" Logrite and love it. I suppose I have been in situations when it is a bit too long, but usually I wish it was longer. That would be a nifty idea for the aluminum handle. Start at 48", and have various extensions available.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Mar 9, 2012)

yup me to 60" logrite and it's probably the best made tool i ownâ€¦


----------

